# Guess my color



## Ridekool (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm not sure where else to post this since Fallon is not a Mini. But I'm hoping someone can help me with his funky color.

I know nothing about his sire, except that he may be a Welsh.

The dam is this color... Please excuse her fulgy condition/conformation I've only had her for 4 months.

















This is Fallon (3 months)


----------



## ontherisefarm (Jul 17, 2008)

well the mare looks to be a roan, the foal looks to be a palomino. My palomino pinto kinda looked like that when he was a weanling with some chocolate markings but he is quite obviously a palomino this year. I am sure someone with more color experience will let you know what they think..or could be silver dapple too..LOL


----------



## Bunnylady (Jul 17, 2008)

Well, you already know what colors I think they are!





I just wanted to say, I really like the way Fallon is put together! He looks very Welsh to me, loads of potential there. I can see him doing all kinds of things in a few years.


----------



## Ridekool (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks Bunny





I'm kinda hoping he can jump like his mother (she's jumped our 5' fence on her own accord



) I'm just happy that he's so healthy and happy, him mother had a hard time before I brough her home.


----------



## disneyhorse (Jul 17, 2008)

The colt looks to be silver buckskin to me. The mare is a little weirder color... but I am going to venture silver bay roan...

Andrea


----------



## Miniv (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm going to Ditto Andrea/Disneyhorse.


----------



## Ponygirl (Jul 18, 2008)

I agree with Disneyhorse and MiniV

Nice Looking Boy you got there!!!!!


----------



## Ridekool (Jul 18, 2008)

Tests are going out Monday to Animal Genetics Inc. I'm having the red/black factor, cream dilution, silver dilution and sabino 1 run on him. I'll send hair samples of the mare away a little later.

I'll post the results as soon as I get them, I can't wait!!


----------



## patrioticminiaturehorses (Jul 23, 2008)

I think the mare looks like a strawberry roan and the foal looks like a light dun/buckskin or a dunalino.


----------



## Ridekool (Jul 30, 2008)

Test results came in!!!!





So he's a palomino...?

Test Results

Name: Kelly LeBrun Account#: 104007

Business: Email: [email protected]

Date Received: 7/28/2008

Horse Name Breed Sabino1 Red Factor Cream Silver

Fit To Be King Welsh Cross nn ee nCr nn

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Result Guide:

Sabino1

Sb1Sb1 Tested homozygous positive (two copies) for the Sabino1 gene mutation.

nSb1 Both normal and Sabino1 alleles detected. Horse tested heterozygous for Sabino1 and carries one copy of the Sabino1 gene mutation.

nn Tested negative for the Sabino1 gene mutation.

Red Factor

ee Only the red factor detected. The horse tested homozygous for red pigment. The basic color is chestnut or sorrel, but depending on genes at other color loci, the horse could be red dun, palomino, cremello, gray or white.

Ee Both black and red factors detected. The horse tested heterozygous for the red factor. It can transmit either E or e to its offspring. The basic color of the horse will be black, bay or brown, but depending on genes at other color loci, the horse may be buckskin, zebra dun, grullo, perlino, gray, or white.

EE Only the black factor detected. The horse tested homozygous for black pigment. It cannot have red foals regardless of the color of the mate. The basic color of the horse will be black, bay or brown, but depending on genes at other color loci, the horse may be buckskin, zebra dun, grullo, perlino, gray or white.

Cream Dilution

CrCr Double dilute. Horse tested Homozygous for Cream Dilution (Two copies of the Cream allele). Chestnut is diluted to cremello; bay is diluted to perlino and black is diluted to smoky cream. These colors can be further modified by the actions of other genes.

nCr Dilute. Horse tested Heterozygous for Cream Dilution (One copy of the Cream allele). Chestnut is diluted to palomino; bay is diluted to buckskin and black is diluted to smoky black. These colors can be further modified by the actions of other genes.

nn Non-dilute. Horse tested negative for Cream Dilution. Basic colors are chestnut, bay, black or brown in the absence of other modifying genes.

Silver Dilution

ZZ Horse tested Homozygous for Silver Dilution (Two copies of the Silver allele detected). Black-based horses will be chocolate with flaxen mane and tail. Bay-based horses will have pigment on lower legs lightened and flaxen mane and tail. No effect on chestnut color.

nZ Horse tested Heterozygous for Silver Dilution (One copy of the Silver allele detected). Black-based horses will be chocolate with flaxen mane and tail. Bay-based horses will have pigment on lower legs lightened and flaxen mane and tail. No effect on chestnut color.

nn Horse tested negative for Silver Dilution.


----------



## Lewella (Jul 30, 2008)

Yep, those results mean palomino. Have you had the dam tested? I'd be curious to see if she tests to be palomino also since the foal is apparently very sooty. It also wouldn't hurt to do a lethal white test on the foal if he will be used for breeding in the future. His face white is more splash in shape but with his sire side being unknown it is always best to test and be safe!


----------



## Ridekool (Jul 31, 2008)

I'll test the dam next, she looks roan... but who knows





Fallon's getting gelded this fall



So no worries about the leathal white syndrome. He'd be to much to handle as a breeding stud.


----------

